# Is it just me, or.....?



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

... are the shelves where you are as bare as they were last year? I'm seeing a LOT of empty shelves, low stock, and lots of "Limit of __ per customer" signs.

Is it the same where you are?


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Not here. The JIT shipments are a little off, but still delivering. 

Prices aren't great but you can still find good deals.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We are staying well stocked on most things here. We do Kroger order on line and they have various missing items fairly regular. I drove by a Walmart Neighborhood market twice a day and can grab most anything Kroger dont have. Kroger was out of plastic spoons but Walmart has plenty. Walmart store brand clones are also much better than their Kroger counterparts..with only an exception or two which I forget what now. That great value Peach Preserves is tops and their Natural Peanut Butter is edible..cheap Spam and Vanilla ice cream clones aint bad either. I got to have their Bold and Toasty French Roast Coffee each morning. I like it hot and black like the cute checker at Walmart.


----------



## One Shot (Oct 25, 2021)

Our local store is running short on products, this was the pasta shelves, phone took a blurry picture.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> ... are the shelves where you are as bare as they were last year? I'm seeing a LOT of empty shelves, low stock, and lots of "Limit of __ per customer" signs.
> 
> Is it the same where you are?



Not yet. There were some empty shelves every now and then but I suppose the supplies still come through.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> We are staying well stocked on most things here. We do Kroger order on line and they have various missing items fairly regular. I drove by a Walmart Neighborhood market twice a day and can grab most anything Kroger dont have. Kroger was out of plastic spoons but Walmart has plenty. Walmart store brand clones are also much better than their Kroger counterparts..with only an exception or two which I forget what now. That great value Peach Preserves is tops and their Natural Peanut Butter is edible..cheap Spam and Vanilla ice cream clones aint bad either. I got to have their Bold and Toasty French Roast Coffee each morning. I like it hot and black like the cute checker at Walmart.



Thanks for that Peach Preserves tip by Great Value. Will have to try that.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes, and they have been for going on two years.
We live rurally, in our area are three small towns and each has only one grocery store.
All are owned by the same company, Southeast Grocers, and all products come from one warehouse in the big city.
The only alternative is Dollar General.
However, Kroger saw a big opportunity and they now deliver out here. You order and pay online, and they bring it right to our gate.
Walmart does this with non perishables, shipping via FedEx.
But to walk into a grocery and expect to get what you want, or even close, is setting your expectations too high.
Country life is great, but it’s not for everyone.

Glad my wife hates malls as much as I do.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Finding a fully stocked shelf has become harder for me. I basically shop at a Kroger subsidiary. I am seeing about 10% of my shopping list go unfulfilled. I just carry the items over to the next week. Usually within 3-4 weeks, I can find what was missing. Every trip I purchase a little extra to tuck away. Not sure, but my area has a large influx of "snow birds" starting right after Thanksgiving. This year it started a good month earlier than normal. This could be another explanation for empty shelves as the snow birds restock their pantry in the winter home. Prices have been going up significantly over the last few months. Where I could usually purchase 93% lean ground burger, for $3.99 to $4.29 any time I needed it, now it's averaging $6.50 per pound. About once a month or so, they will put out a sale on $2.79 to $2.99 per pound on 93% lean in 2 pound packages. For that, we go shopping early and pick up 6-10 pounds. If I can't get 10 pounds, I go back the next day and get more. Thank God for vacuum sealers, allowing me to maintain a good supply. Canned meats and tuna are always slim pickings. so, I always grab a little. So different than 2 years ago. My wife doesn't bat an eye when I find a deal and stock up. Two years ago, she would always give me the "Hairy Eyeball". If this continues, I'll need to do even re-arranging of the storage room to handle additional stores.
A couple of weeks ago, I found "pick up and run tub of food" that got lost in the move. Found quite a few cans of fruit that went bad and 3 cans of Dinty Moore stew that were just starting to bulge. Open one and it was going bad. When I check the date, they were all from the same lot and date of 1/2014.
I will need to be more diligent in rotation of my food stock.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

some stuff at walmart has been out...but it seems to vary


----------



## wjv (Sep 2, 2021)

One Shot said:


> Our local store is running short on products, this was the pasta shelves, phone took a blurry picture.
> View attachment 114157


The Zapruder film was better focused than that!!


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

I'm with rice paddy daddy except the delivery part. I already know we get the leftovers from the next town over 150 miles up the road. Basic things like Chicken Noodle Soup reduced sodium isn't going to be found, can't even find nuts and bolts in town much less food. Wasn't for online we would be living by Sears catalogues again.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

What can't be found at one store in town seems to always be available at another.
Between Walmart, HEB, and Kroger, we can find everything we need. Just takes longer.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Sears Catalog. I have to agree it's to that point. There is nothing I want in my local town. Everything must be ordered cause the stores don't have it. No reason to even start the truck and waste the fuel going in and looking. We just order it and let it be delivered. Most of the time cheaper then if the store did have it.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> ... are the shelves where you are as bare as they were last year? I'm seeing a LOT of empty shelves, low stock, and lots of "Limit of __ per customer" signs.
> 
> Is it the same where you are?


It's hit or miss around here. Some days everything looks normal. Other days not so much. Smaller stores as a rule are much better stocked and don't have the fluctuations big boxes such as Costco and Sams. Dollar General and Dollar Tree stores are feast or famine.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Last Saturday, I've seen practically all the freezer bunkers of Walmart (Canada) containing meat and convenience food empty! They all have posted notice about problems with product availability. There were fresh meat in the refrigerated section. The lone family-size chicken drumsticks left on the shelf that used to cost $12 is now up to $19.


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Still seeing shortages at the Walmart I shop. What I don’t get at Walmart, I can usually find at the Commissary. We have a Dollar General in our town and also a grocery store. The owners of the grocery store recently retired and sold the store to some guy that buys and runs rural grocery. The quality of products there has tanked and prices have skyrocketed. I used to try to shop there some since I new the owners personally and we try to support local business as we can. I feel bad for all the old people who can’t make the 35 minute drive to the closest big town that has a Walmart and Kroger and such.


----------



## 40175 (Jan 11, 2022)

We're doing fairly well in Kalispell, Montana. Big farming and hunting community though; that could have something to do with it.


----------

